# North Jersey Installer



## DMP23 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, im fairly new here, but not new to car audio. I used to work at a very high volume dealership installing and also did side work on the side. 

Here's a list of some of the things I can do.

Radio (Aftermarket, Ipod, Navi..etc.) 
Speakers 
Amps 
Subwoofers 
Custom Built Subwoofer Boxes (MDF) 
Interior Lighting Upgrades 
HID's 
Foglights 
Alarm 
Remote Starters 
Keyless Entrys 
Manual to Power Window Conversions 
Manual to Power Lock Conversions 
Other Modifications (Disable Daytime Running Lights and/or Automatic Lights, etc.) 



Repair Services (available for certain things): 


Non-working Aftermarket Head Units 
Alarm and/or Remote Starter (Problems, programming new remotes...etc.) 
Electrical Problems 

Most people walk away satisfied, and if you are not sure what to buy or got a question, id be more than happy to recommend something for you. I also have pics of my work which I can post later.


I by all means don't mean to take away any business from anyone else on here. I figured maybe I could offer other installs. I do alot of random installs. Sorry in advance to any installer reading this. And thanks for reading.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Welcome...


----------



## DMP23 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks.

Heres some of my work (not even close to all the work ive done). I dont wanna repost all the pics again, but I do have them posted on another forum. Another Installer- North Jersey

A little more about me. I used to work at a Honda/Acura dealership installing. Also, installed for other used car dealerships that were in the same company, so I did work on all types of vehicles. I also used to be certified to install Lo Jacks. 

I just mostly do side jobs now and everyone seems to be happy with my work.


----------



## DMP23 (Jul 28, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Ct Drummer (Mar 12, 2010)

Where in Jersey are you? I'm near New Haven CT, and am looking for someone within a driveable distance who does work on the side to do my install.

Mike


----------

